
Karabiner a powerful and stable keyboard customizer for OS X - wuusin
https://pqrs.org/osx/karabiner/
======
metafunctor
...which doesn't support macOS Sierra.

~~~
wuusin
Ehmmm, the support for Sierra is on progress.

macOS Sierra support status

Karabiner does not work on macOS Sierra at the moment.

We are developing Karabiner-Elements which provides simple key modification
for macOS Sierra at first. (Karabiner-Elements works well on macOS Sierra. We
are working on fixing several remaining issues.)

We'll start updating for the full featured Karabiner for Sierra after
Karabiner-Elements is completed.

[https://github.com/tekezo/Karabiner-
Elements](https://github.com/tekezo/Karabiner-Elements)

